# Metal Bracelets For Omega Geneve Dynamic



## peterbr (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello

Are the bracelets used for some of the seamaster models the same as the ones used for the omega geneve dynamic models,

Came across the following specs in the internet:

OMEGA 1970s Seamaster Cosmic 2000 Steel Bracelet

Bracelet reference: 1317.378

Total Length: 17cm

End Fitting: 24mm by 10mm case fitting

The end fitting dimensions are the same.

Peter


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

The original bracelet for my 1971 Omega Geneve Dynamic, which I've had from new, is part number 1153-138. The one you mentioned might well fit but may be a different style. The Omega bracelet for the Dynamic uses pressed steel centre links which stretch badly. I replaced mine with a Seiko bracelet which is much better quality and and fits the adaptor perfectly. As an added bonus it was less than half the price of an Omega one. You can find a lot of information about Omega bracelets at www.ofrei.com . I'm not on my home computer just now but can post a photo later of my Dynamic on the Seiko bracelet if you're interested.

Please be aware that the early bracelets didn't have a cut out to remove the 10mm spring bar from the adaptor. The only way you could get the spring bar out to replace it was to unfold the sheet metal link and, of course, it's impossible to bend it back exactly like it was.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Peter,

I've just had a look on the Ofrei website. They give the 1317.378 bracelet as the replacement for the earlier 1153.138 bracelet which I have.

John


----------

